# A rattle for the baby...



## dfowler13 (Jul 23, 2019)

So, I decided to blend skills of what I know, and the additional skill of a turned box to create a rattle for my newborn daughter named Sanaya. This is made from a Paduak peppermill blank that I received from @TimR .

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 24, 2019)

Way cool! Does it open? Chuck


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 24, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Way cool! Does it open? Chuck


It would've, but I CA glued it close.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 24, 2019)

Nice work David! Congratulations on the daughter as well! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 24, 2019)

Nice work and beautiful name for your little girl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 24, 2019)

Very nice David, and congrats on newly born daughter! That's a 'special' she can pass down someday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2019)

That is cool. I bet she whacks ya with it...  voice of experience talking. son just got poked in eye by granddaughter. I told him it was Karma- He said why?? He sent his mom to ER for same...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TXMoon (Jul 24, 2019)

Very nice and Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 24, 2019)

Nice That should be in the family for years.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 24, 2019)

My apologies... the way I worded it in the original post makes it sound like we just had her. She'll actually be two months old on the 29th. So, newborn but not exactly new new... lol

I had just got off work from a double shift yesterday, and was going to go to bed when it just came to me to make the baby a rattle. I know nowadays it seems like baby rattles have fallen out of style, but back when @Mike1950 was a wee tyke, they were quite common. (Just teasing, Mike. :) )

But seriously, thank you for all the compliments and the one warning. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 24, 2019)

dfowler13 said:


> My apologies... the way I worded it in the original post makes it sound like we just had her. She'll actually be two months old on the 29th. So, newborn but not exactly new new... lol
> 
> I had just got off work from a double shift yesterday, and was going to go to bed when it just came to me to make the baby a rattle. I know nowadays it seems like baby rattles have fallen out of style, but back when @Mike1950 was a wee tyke, they were quite common. (Just teasing, Mike. :) )
> 
> But seriously, thank you for all the compliments and the one warning. Lol



You're wrong David. When @Mike1950 was little, there were no rattles. No rocks to put in them, everything was just molten lava still.......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 24, 2019)

Nice rattle David. What is the finish used on it? Cute name for a daughter. New or not so new, she is a doll.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 24, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Nice rattle David. What is the finish used on it? Cute name for a daughter. New or not so new, she is a doll.


Thank you, Ironman123. I sanded to 1000 grit and just used a single coat of food grade mineral oil in case she decides to try and eat it. ;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 24, 2019)

Tony said:


> You're wrong David. When @Mike1950 was little, there were no rattles. No rocks to put in them, everything was just molten lava still.......


Roflmao! Too funny. Mike's gonna get you... lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 24, 2019)

dfowler13 said:


> Thank you, Ironman123. I sanded to 1000 grit and just used a single coat of food grade mineral oil in case she decides to try and eat it. ;)


Wait ... what do you mean "in case"??? I think those words should be replaced with "for when"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2019)

Tony said:


> You're wrong David. When @Mike1950 was little, there were no rattles. No rocks to put in them, everything was just molten lava still.......


Grrrrr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2019)

Grrrr
And she is cute. Lucky she takes after her mother....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Diver Temple (Jul 24, 2019)

dfowler13 said:


> View attachment 169091


Too precious! Congratulations!! Now you need to make one a little different and filled with lead...you'll need it to fight the boys off in about 14 years... LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 24, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Grrrr
> And she is cute. Lucky she takes after her mother....


Actually, she's a spitting image of her dapper gent of a Dad. ;)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 24, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Too precious! Congratulations!! Now you need to make one a little different and filled with lead...you'll need it to fight the boys off in about 14 years... LOL


Lol Nah, she's got two older brothers 14 and 11 who will take care of any light work that pops up. ;)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 11, 2019)

@dfowler13 , David, just searched this out again so I can start working on one for a new grandson. Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!! Just wanted to give credit where credit is due.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Oct 12, 2019)

:) That's awesome, bro. I'm truly flattered that I could inspire you. Post a picture when you finish making it because I would love to see how it turns out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

